

Ask HN: Who wants to build a decent wireframing tool? - colmtuite

A few months back I wrote an article on how every single wireframing tool available sucks.<p>http://www.colmtuite.com/three-reasons-why-wireframing-tools-suck<p>The post was well received and I got a ton of emails from people who agreed with me. A few people even offered me money to build the tool.<p>A few minutes ago, I sat down to wireframe a new project and I'm already pissed off. I need a good wireframing tool. I would pay for one. Unfortunately, my Javascript chops are not up to scratch and I'm too busy with other projects for the next 6 months.<p>Anyone care to build this tool?
======
eduardordm
I guess I could change WireframeApp to comply with most of your ideas. You
could also do that, it's open source.

I read your blog post but I need more specifics. Could you send an email with
more info?

Check it out: <https://github.com/eduardordm/wireframeapp>

Also available on the appstore (.99 cents) Sorry for not putting it there for
free, but someone gave me 1-star rating and I got upset by it.

~~~
colmtuite
Hey,

Thanks for the reply but I don't own an iPad. If I did, I wouldn't design or
code on it.

------
meerita
The best tool out there for me is Adobe Illustrator. Nothing can beat this. I
tryed all. I use AI then Bootstrap for fast coding prototype of my AI.

------
clockwork_189
I'll take a stab at it after I am done my current project(which should be by
the end of the month). I'll post the link back here when I am done.

~~~
colmtuite
Just shoot me an email instead. www.colmtuite.com

------
chris_dcosta
Have you tried divshot?

<http://www.divshot.com/>

